# Log coffee Table



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

This is a log coffee table im making for someone. thought it turned out good so i thought i'd share:thumbsup:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice I like the top wt is the wood?


----------



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

white pine and red pine.and thx appriciate it


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I like the table. Just can't really tell what the top looks like from pics.


----------



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

I added another pic of the top. I thought it would be cool to make a tabel where you can see the ring's.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice contrast on the top. It also looks like ur working on a bed in the background?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's a pretty cool idea in the cookies showing end grain. I've made a few tables being the top like those cookies and they end up checking due to the annual rings shrinking. I'm thinking that with the frame around that might help stabilize the movement. But wondering over time will the frame crack


----------



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope it don't check to much its expeted bit tho, not much I can do about it now. and yeah im also working on a queen size bed for another guy. Illput up pictures on thatone its done


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've never seen that, but I like it. I love it when I see something new cause it's like the ideas in my head start popping off like firecrackers. I really like your table.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A very cool table indeed. I like the look. It would be perfect for a log cabin. 

Did you use one of those tenon cutters for a drill?

Did you glue the tenons, or some other way to fasten?

How did you do the top?

Any details about the finish would be appreciated.












 







.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Like It*

I like it.
Looks good.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

ACP said:


> I've never seen that, but I like it. I love it when I see something new cause it's like the ideas in my head start popping off like firecrackers. I really like your table.


I agree with you on that! I remember the first time I saw a Sam maloof chair.


----------



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

its kinda weird but i do the tenons a traditional way... with a hatchet lol. I find that gives it a more hand crafted look. and as for holding it together i just used a lil wood glue and 1 finishing nail diagonally threw the tennon. and to finish it is about 5-8 coats of gloss varathane with a very light sanding in between coats with 400grit.thx every one i appriciate the feedback !


----------



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

heres a stool i made last night. I got bored waiting for some varathane to dry...this was the out comelol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Finish nails. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of the handcrafted tenon. 
The stool is nice. Any nails in that one?


----------



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

no nails in the stool. I only put 4 in the table,and there not noticable, just to make sure nothing moved even tho it was already a tight fit. that was made for someone one so i wanted to make sure nothing shifted.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Don't you trust your workmanship? So many times I see rustic log furniture, some really nice stuff. Then I see a screw head sticking out of the tenon and I cringe.
Whatever works for you.


----------



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

lol and I would cringe too. well considering its a finishing nail and its at the base of the tennon,diagonally threw. plus i also use a center punch so the nail head
is not visable at all. but none the less. I appriciate the attitude.:smartass:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

backwoodscustomlog said:


> lol and I would cringe too. well considering its a finishing nail and its at the base of the tennon,diagonally threw. plus i also use a center punch so the nail head
> is not visable at all. but none the less. I appriciate the attitude.:smartass:



Lighten up. No need to call people names here. I was just making a comment on your building technique. If you can't take a little critisizym then maybe you should evaluate why your here. JMO


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Dominick, I'm guessing like me you're viewing this from a smart phone, not your computer, as the "smartass" on a computer would be one of the little smilie guys ;-p


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Dominick, I'm guessing like me you're viewing this from a smart phone, not your computer, as the "smartass" on a computer would be one of the little smilie guys ;-p


Yea I'm on my iPhone. Wood talk and walk lol.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's x-mas time what's with all this hate and confusion. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

lol I was about to say... I dont think I swore. No I appriciate the imput i trust what i make. however that was also made for a family with kids and i know how kids
are. jezz mine stands on my end tables. so i wanted to make sure it was held.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Its very nice work,



backwoodscustomlog said:


> I added another pic of the top. I thought it would be cool to make a tabel where you can see the ring's.



Wait until after the first beer party, you'll be able to see plenty of rings.... :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

backwoodscustomlog said:


> lol I was about to say... I dont think I swore. No I appriciate the imput i trust what i make. however that was also made for a family with kids and i know how kids
> are. jezz mine stands on my end tables. so i wanted to make sure it was held.


No offense takin. Keep up the good work.


----------



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

Appriciate the imput dominck. and thanks the top was a huge pain butit worked out ok i guess.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

backwoodscustomlog said:


> Appriciate the imput dominck. and thanks the top was a huge pain butit worked out ok i guess.


Let us know how it is in the near future when it changes with temps & wood movement.


----------



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

oh i will.im expexting some checking for sure with this one


----------



## KRM45 (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## backwoodscustomlog (Dec 19, 2011)

completely finished.


----------

